# Does anyone here own, or in the past owned a Gorilla amp?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We'd like to hear from you.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I think I have a small SS 5watts Gorilla amps that came with a guitar deal in the past... never even plugged it !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, got me a GG-10 Gorilla amp...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You sir are a legend in your own time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought a GG-25 several years back at a store garage sale. I was able to move the speaker baffle a bit forward to create more internal volume to the cab (for a little more bass), and replaced the power amp chip that seemed to be blown, but it has been sitting disassembled in the garage, displaced by other projects that tempted me more easily. They seem to be well-made, if not especially robustly designed. Not any worse than the 10W Traynor I bought at the same sale.

Like a great many amps in that category, though, the output power rating is more than a bit exaggerated. Given the size of the power transformer, and the normal performance of the power amp chip used, there is no way on earth this amp would be capable of 25W. I found a schematic for a Gorilla TC35 on-line. It uses a TDA2030 power-amp chip, which is rated at delivering 14W into 8 ohms at absolute maximum supply voltage. And Gorilla does NOT run that amp at maximum supply voltage.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Had one in the 90s


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

it was my first amp. I was just happy it wasn't plastic.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> it was my first amp. I was just happy it wasn't plastic.


My first amp was some kind of Randall, covered in some kind of industrial carpet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine had a dovetail wood cabinet. Sold it to some old guy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> My first amp was some kind of Randall, covered in some kind of industrial carpet.


From what I can remember, carpet also trumps plastic.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I had one. I can't remember the model but it was small and I think I remember a control on it called 'tube stack'? It was my brothers and was handed down to me. Late 80's early 90's maybe?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

For sure I did too - my grandparents bought it to keep out in one of their barns for me when I would put in my 3 weeks on their tobacco farm in the summers.

That GG-25 above looks awfully familiar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a little 10w ss job back in the 80's. my buddy wired it into an old floor model stereo somehow, and then into a 8x8 cab. it sounded so good it was insane. after the 2nd time it caught fire, i had to go with something else.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here she is … Minty fresh GG-10 


Tried selling it several times in the past for $20 without success … so... the first $100 get it !


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I always wanted one...always dug the name

I did play thru one for a while & thought it sounded like crap though

I wish they'd used faux gorilla-hair for the covering; it does not resemble a GORILLA enough


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

My first amp, too, and the inspiration for my username. I thought the Tube Stack OD sounded incredible.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember them on the New Sensor Corp website back in the 90's. 

It said Gorilla amp with no other description. I was somehow intrigued, yet not interested at the same time.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am sure there are a few players out there that could make a Gorilla amp sing, and then there are those that could spend some serious coin doing modifications to the little beast, just to show off their little amp.

What would it take? Better speaker, extension speaker out, boost the output to 100 Watts, figure out how to wire some NOS preamp tubes in the tone stack?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Their foray into the glue business seems to be going much better.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Their foray into the glue business seems to be going much better.


Can you use Gorilla Glue to repair a Gorilla amp?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> My first amp, too, and the inspiration for my username. I thought the Tube Stack OD sounded incredible.


The trouble with things like "tubestack" or the "dirty" channel on a host of economy-model solid-state amps is that there isn't much attention paid to their design. The amps are intended to be clean, with distortion thrown in as an afterthought. Basically, it seems like someone says "OK, we'll stick some diodes there, and use an additional op-amp. They'll probably be using some kind of distortion pedal anyway, so don't worry about it."

I have two smaller solid-state Fender amps (Sidekick Chorus SK20, and Champion 110), and had to monkey around with the overdrive circuits in both to make them sound decent to my ears. Mostly it involved taking away a lot of the shrillness. And once I get the GG-25 up and running again, I expect the same surgery will be needed.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I have two smaller solid-state Fender amps (Sidekick Chorus SK20, and Champion 110), and had to monkey around with the overdrive circuits in both to make them sound decent to my ears. Mostly it involved taking away a lot of the shrillness. And once I get the GG-25 up and running again, I expect the same surgery will be needed.


My GG-10 will be jealous...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't understand this thread.


----------

